# FS: lots of misc aquarium supplies and 90 gallon



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

i am clearing out my excess aquarium supplies

Multiple item purchases will be taken into consideration when applying a final bunch price.

90 gallon hagen tank
4x4 stand
$200









Heaters
- Eheim jager 125w (old style) $10
- Hagen radiant $5









Temp Controller
- Jehm temp controler ETCI-1R $30

Air Pumps
- Whisper 100 $10

Canister Filters
- Fluval 404 (used on drilled tank so only short hoses available)

Power Filters
- Topfin 10 (no lid) $51
- Aqueon 20 $10
- Aqueon 20 (no intake tube) $5 each
- Aqueon 50 (no intake tube) $10
- Unknown 10g filter $5









Internal Filters
- Fluval 2 $5

Power Heads
- Aquaclear 70 $15
- Aquaclear 50 (x2) $15 each
- Aquaclear strainer $5
- Koralia 1400 (broken propeller) $20









Lights
- Marineland single bright 24" $50
- Marineland single bright 48" $75
- Zoomed aquasun t5ho quad $75









pm or text 6048353403

thanks josh


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I'd like to know the age and condition of the tank, can I take a look?
cheers
Kevin


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

bump all the way to the top


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

bump

the more you buy the lower the price.

thanks josh


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Decreased prices and removed sold items.

Thanks josh

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

All the way to the top

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

bump for today


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Throw me some offers none of these prices are set in stone by any means.

Thanks josh


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

I need all of this gone asap.

Thanks josh


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

new prices

thanks josh


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

how old is the fusion 700? have the diaphrams ever been replaced?


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

The fusion pump is maybe a couple months old so the diaphragms haven't been replaced.

Thanks josh


----------



## MoshiMoshiFish (Nov 8, 2013)

Your inbox is full 

Please let me know when i can come by to buy heaters and also air pumps.

Please pm contact info.

Thanks


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Removed sold items bump to top

Thanks josh


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take the Fusion 700 pump!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm interested in your coralife light fixture.


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Removed sold items and updated prices.

Thanks josh


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Removed sold items
Pump to the top

Thanks josh


----------

